# Decapitating Zombies with the slingshot



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, some may hunt "big game" (such as a poor skinny 15 lb deer) or even bears with the slingshot - but The Slingshot Channel takes this much farther by using slingshots against the much feared undead Zombie monsters.

As you may know, decapitating them helps a lot. They still bite, but they can't move much and the danger is much reduced.

It was an indirect challenge from http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=81487 that lead to this scary slingshot... can you slice the head of a zombie of its shoulders with a slingshot?

Sure! Watch the world's first handheld guillotine in action. In spite of the heavy rain, The Slingshot Channel shows how the machine operates by slicing a water melon, simply by pulling a trigger.






Again, I know full well that there aren't any real Zombies, and I accept the fact that I just spent a full weekend on a pretty much useless machine... but it was great fun!

Jörg


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

as always, entertaining and slightly terrifying, but really impressive!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Not really personally impressed with that Joerg. Are you not drifting away from slingshots to a serious degree ?







Judging by other positive comments I guess I am in the minority, so I will shut up


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Again, I know full well that there aren't any real Zombies, and I accept the fact that I just spent a full weekend on a pretty much useless machine... but it was great fun!


I wish I friends that had your sense of humour, people are so f&*^ing boring.

The video made laugh a lot, maybe you could sell the machine to green grocers who went to slice water melons without getting too 'hands on'.

Loving your work.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great Joerg! I enjoy your efforts and seeing you have so much fun! Thanks!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Please tell me that thing wasn't cocked when you had your head it there!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

lol thats brilliant joerg!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thats too funny... I only belong to two forums; slingshotforum and zombie hunters forum and Joerg is bridging the gap!








Zombie Squad


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I know full well that there aren't any real Zombies, and I accept the fact that I just spent a full weekend on a pretty much useless machine... but it was great fun!
> 
> Jörg


_*No zombies you say?*_. . .









_*Ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!*_

Great fun anyway, Joerg.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh ... the real trick is getting the zombie's head into the toilet seat of death! I suppose you could set it up as a trap ... sort of a blind cubby set. Put spring loaded flap doors on the front so the zombie has to use both hands to hold the doors open. Then have a big chunk of raw human flesh in a box on the other side of the toilet seat. So the zombie comes up, smells the flesh, opens the doors, sticks his head in to get the meat, and Whammo!!!! (just to add a little slingshot terminology ...)

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

tubeman said:


> Are you not drifting away from slingshots to a serious degree ?


If you want people's attention on the web, you gotta go extreme. It generates interest. Once the new acolytes are here, they swiftly start shooting very conventional slingshots. My inventions are a little too much, in most cases.

Jörg


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

JoergS said:


> My inventions are a little too much, in most cases.
> 
> Jörg


NOT TRUE!!! Keep it weird!









Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, the video clearly says that it is at least "semi" satirical.

Why only "semi"?

Because I think that rubber is grossly undervaluated as a power storage medium.

Cheap. Effective. Available. Easy.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Are you not drifting away from slingshots to a serious degree ?


If you want people's attention on the web, you gotta go extreme. It generates interest. Once the new acolytes are here, they swiftly start shooting very conventional slingshots. My inventions are a little too much, in most cases.

Jörg
[/quote]

That might be the case Jeorg, with regard to you getting atention on the web and payment from YouTube for hits on your Videos. I suppose that I am too conservative in my thoughts in respect that I joined this Forum to discuss slingshot designs and the performances of the different bandsets, ect. not to watch outlandish vids from you illustrating Zombie Killers







Just my thoughts


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well tubeman, you don't HAVE to read all and any postings, much less view the related videos. I guess my thread name was not exactly hiding the content of my video, right?

I try to keep my bandwith wide and still present many of my conventional slingshots, and I do reviews a lot too. But the viewcounts pale in comparison to my crazy videos.

Oh, and for the record, I am not a youtube partner. I do get a few Euros from Google's adsense program, but it is hopeless to think that I will ever be able to generate a profit as long as I am not selling slingshots. Which I won't. For me, this is just a hobby.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i dont really know as to why, but i kept thinking this would also work great for chickens. Tyson farms, farmer john and all others ought to get in on this. keep up the morbid sense of humor, the world is too serious.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank goodness for the occasional bit of light relief , and I guess you'll have the last laugh when Zombiegeddon happens , bet there'll be a few people wishing they had paid more attention to your less serious videos ....... So how long till the latex powered personnel carrier ( well you're going to need something to carry all that zombie pacifying kit around ) ?

Pat


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Very ingenious use of elastics indeed. Shows a lot of creativity and thinking out of the box. Good job Joerg! It's that kind of thinking that leads to new designs and ideas.


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmmmmm well being a southerner we do enjoy watermelon, hey works for me. Besides if zombies do show up we can always put the thing to work. Great video!


----------



## Greywolf (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok it works on zombies but what about ex-wives?







Im joking but great job.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I won't believe zombies truely exist until they show up at my door. However, because they *could* exist, and just haven't made it to my doorstep yet, I am definitely preparing for them.







Besides, being prepared for zombies makes you prepared for a whole lot of OTHER things as well.









Regarding the negative comments by one poster on these vids, someone who does nothing but post vids measuring band stretch, strength, speed, etc. would be a pretty boring individual. And Joerg is anything but boring! I'll bet Joerg is the #1 _"I'd like to meet that guy sometime"_ person on the internet!

Keep up the good work and the great vids Joerg!!! They are so much fun to watch!


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice video, again







!.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Video at 1:42 => the real face of an infected!
Really funny...

btw.... I love zombie-movies...


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

El Topo said:


> btw.... I love zombie-movies...


I just wish there were more GOOD ones. Any suggestions? "28 Days Later" (but not the sequel "Weeks") was a good one. And so was the recent TNT (?) series "The Walking Dead" (can't wait for season two!) The very first "Resident Evil" was entertaining too, as was the remake of "Dawn Of The Dead". And who wouldn't like "Shaun Of The Dead" - one of the all time best if you like humor thrown in!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i dont really know as to why, but i kept thinking this would also work great for chickens. Tyson farms, farmer john and all others ought to get in on this. keep up the morbid sense of humor, the world is too serious.










so, this device can be used universally!! and you put your head in there








Great Video!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Well tubeman, you don't HAVE to read all and any postings, much less view the related videos. I guess my thread name was not exactly hiding the content of my video, right?
> 
> I try to keep my bandwith wide and still present many of my conventional slingshots, and I do reviews a lot too. But the viewcounts pale in comparison to my crazy videos.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I am not a youtube partner. I do get a few Euros from Google's adsense program, but it is hopeless to think that I will ever be able to generate a profit as long as I am not selling slingshots. Which I won't. For me, this is just a hobby.


My apologies Joeg, I had drank too much and was just talking crap, sorry


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

No worries, I know the feeling!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

JoergS said:


> No worries, I know the feeling!


Thanks for being so understanding







Dangerous combination of missing dinner due to an emergency situation, then drinking too much calm down


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah ah ah ah that's funny indeed! Your tool is also good for a greengrocer...LOL


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

tubeman said:


> No worries, I know the feeling!


Thanks for being so understanding







Dangerous combination of missing dinner due to an emergency situation, then drinking too much calm down
[/quote]
Lol I have a rule of no posting on forums, emails or texting once I've hit my fourth beer. I've had a couple of similar instances


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I finally got around to watching this. What a great video! And a zombie forum!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Jorg
Great vid
You could make a tiny version and sell it as the diy circumcision kit.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

spanky said:


> Hi Jorg
> Great vid
> You could make a tiny version and sell it as the diy circumcision kit.


WELLLL .... some would need to be tinier than others ...





















It might also be useful for vesectomies ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I know i will get shot to bits here, but i think i is nothing to do with catapults, and has been made to shock again, 
and before any one says i dont have to look, if people pm me telling me to look as a mod i have to, 
its only bad press for slingshot users, and its only a matter of time before someone will try to ban the use of them, 
I no longer want to be a Mod on the site, then i dont have to look, 
i dont want to leave as i have a lot of friends on here cheers , jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Too bad you don't like my video, Jeff. However, as the poll clearly showed, the vast majority has no problems with my extreme videos. So I will keep making them every once in a while.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't see why anybody should take a video about a zombie decapitating slingshot serious?!

I mean the word zombie defuses nearly everything...
For me it is obviously a fun video...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Too bad you don't like my video, Jeff. However, as the poll clearly showed, the vast majority has no problems with my extreme videos. So I will keep making them every once in a while.


I knew before the poll what would happen, poeple wont come forward because of your fans, we had 1500 members at the time not every one of them voted, i had members sending me messages about some of the videos, they will not come forward, but i will, only reason i kept my gob shut was cos i was a mod, now i dont have to look at the videos, 
my grandson taped a knife to one of his catapluts after watching one of the videos, and wanted coconut to shoot, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

As far as I remember, you did express your opinion very clearly back then, Jeff, no signs of "keeping your mouth shut". And you closed my poll, too, without asking me beforehand. It's alright, the outcome was representative anyway.

We had 1500 members back then, now we have almost 3000. How many of those are here because of my videos? Quite a few for sure. And I just have a wide bandwidth that covers all and any aspect of rubber based shooters. From toy cannons to machete shooters. And satire, too.

By the way, it says in my video that it is satirical. Which it is. I don't REALLY believe in Zombies, you know.

Show some tolerance, man. I tolerate the hunting pics too, even though I don't like hunting myself.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

How many of them 3000 members post, im not gettting into a open slagging match on open forum, im just going to get on with enjoying the rest of the forum, but i will say this i do like your wood catapults, but these slingbows should be in the other weapons bit, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, it is in the general slingshots part, not in custom slingshots.

Other weapons is where you find non rubber based stuff.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I think saying anything rubber powered is a slingshot even if not for flinging a projectile is pushing the definition. 
Gwilym

Also jeff you need to empty your pm box or something


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

...I think they love each other....


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

No need to fight, it's a big forum.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I think so too. Live and let live.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> How many of them 3000 members post, im not gettting into a open slagging match on open forum, im just going to get on with enjoying the rest of the forum, but i will say this i do like your wood catapults, but these slingbows should be in the other weapons bit, jeff


i agree with this. the other weapons forum is the place for "non catapult" stuff..... a guillotine is not a catapult







.... sill Mr Joerg


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

come back Mr Jeff !


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> ...I think they love each other....































:lol:


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> come back Mr Jeff !


second that


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I don't think Jeff, has gone anywhere, he's just trying to make a point. I understand his concerns, and he might have something saying it's in the wrong section. I hadn't really considered it; but I definately don't think the video should not have been made. There is nothing wrong with having a rubber powered weapon; but personally, I think it is possible it could have negative ramifications, as Jorg, is essentially redefining catapults ... but I will not condem inventivness.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

would i have a rubber powerd "weapon" if i was wearing a condom ?.......... why the **** did i say that on a world wide open to all forum ! Mr Jeff is still with us. Thats a very good thing


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Possibly, if it was a Tex powered condom. On the downside, if it snapped back, you would then be forever known as NoB***Rob


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

tubeman said:


> Possibly, if it was a Tex powered condom. On the downside, if it snapped back, you would then be forever known as NoB***Rob


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi hope jeff stays with us hes a stright guy as for the vid they are what they are?


NoSugarRob said:


> come back Mr Jeff !


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> come back Mr Jeff !


[/quote]

I don't think jeff intends to quit the forum, he has just resigned as a Mod


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

tubeman said:


> I don't think jeff intends to quit the forum, he has just resigned as a Mod


Which is probably for the best. No offense intended. Mod's do a lot of work, and I very much appreciate what each and every Mod does. However, Mods also have to be openminded to a large extent and not have feelings that are so set in concrete that they become argumentative and abrasive. Even though Mods do tons and tons of work without adequate thanks from members, they can't go off the deep end and start driving away and insulting members. It's time to hang up the Mod hat when that occurs, I hate to say. Someone quitting the Mod job over a video someone posted pretty much backs up and supports everything I've said.

Looking forward to Jeff's contributions as a regular member. Thanks for the hard Mod work you did for everyone Jeff. It *is* appreciated, even though us members don't say that often enough.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

haertig said:


> Thanks for the hard Mod work you did for everyone Jeff. It *is* appreciated.


I second that.


----------



## Elastic Innovations (May 15, 2011)

Off topic, but the first resident evil really was a good one (it paid tribute to the lore quite well). However the rest of them have just been terrible. I just finished watching the animated "resident evil degeneration" on Crackle and it was just as good as the last movies; and as much as I liked Milla Jovovich in the 5th element, shes just not doing it for me on this one. About your question though, type "list of dystopian films" into wiki; There should be several hundred listed and categorized.


haertig said:


> btw.... I love zombie-movies...


I just wish there were more GOOD ones. Any suggestions? "28 Days Later" (but not the sequel "Weeks") was a good one. And so was the recent TNT (?) series "The Walking Dead" (can't wait for season two!) The very first "Resident Evil" was entertaining too, as was the remake of "Dawn Of The Dead". And who wouldn't like "Shaun Of The Dead" - one of the all time best if you like humor thrown in!
[/quote]


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

A little nonsense now and then is cherished by the wisest men!


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

It fires a projectile using stored energy its a catapult ,end off in my opinion.
Talk of legislation and banning catapults due to creative thinking is nonsense.
You cant uninvent the wheel.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

BANANA!


----------

